# Nigeria killings caught on video



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Feb 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1hc1zKnLr0&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Nigeria killings caught on video[/ame]

Al Jazeera English - Africa - Nigeria killings caught on video


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is it every time the guy "shoots" the victims the video stops and restarts after the shooting?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Feb 10, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Why is it every time the guy "shoots" the victims the video stops and restarts after the shooting?


It appears they chose to continue the audio but not show the video of the people being shot.


A rare case of self-censorship from Al Jazeera.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 10, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1993729 said:
			
		

> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it every time the guy "shoots" the victims the video stops and restarts after the shooting?
> ...



Biased source doctored film I think I will wait for some OTHER group to uncover this information.


----------

